# Asking someone out at the mall



## MikeinNirvana (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey how is it going?
I'm doingok mykeyboardsucks hahaha
Wanna hear something funny.

Iwent to the mall the other daywith my folks and I saw this girl, and Iliked her but couldn't start a conversation other than what I was buying for, other than a few simple questions like whereare you from, how old are you? she seemed sweet to me but I couldn't ask her for her number or if she'dliketo hang out and I hesitate likemost of the time.

But I was thinking it over and over the whole day, what IF?what IF? I think the she could be the right, what Ineed to find out?

I never do this, Imean never go to the mall or comeback (notafan of malls) and ask someone out like that.
Well you how SA works for most of the guys.
Icame back the next day, and I started a little conversation let her know that I was interested and she want me to go out with me, after workor sometimes.
Then she smiled and with her sweet and shy voice, she said.
Awww I have a boyfriend...

Oh I respect that I said, hey maybe we can be friends you know, she then looked at me kinda shy and she kept in silence.
Iknew then I had no chance to interfere in her life like if our worlds are never meant to collide, and I told her then I will see her around sometime in the mall.
I said take care bye! walkout ....

And had this feeling like,why i felt she could be the one, when reality is simple not a chance,then there is no such thing as destiny?
I was in a state of mind that stated question me, why did I drive 40 min to the mall for... I knew it.

But after few moments I started to get over it, then something came into my mind and something that was never me started to act and became someone else.
Something that I would never ever expected about me happened in that mall that night, it sure wasn't over as there were 4 more encounters with the opposite sex (continue)

Cool story wow I guess Ineed to share with someone, I hope you don't mind, I did with you. ( only shared with another friend here)
I'm still thinking about my behavior tonight.
I think I learned somethings from a night in the mall, learned more about how materialistic and shallow this world can be or is becoming.
It's scary how far technology is becoming and society in general and how different we can be even though we are living in the same world, each person is a total different world.
All this started with just a simple *curiosity* about this girl, which created *motivation* and the whole mechanism started to function. :yes


----------



## Whywontyoutalktome (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow it took real guts to return to the mall to talk to her. I had a similar experience: worked up the nerve to go talk to this cute guy in the convenience store near my house and OF COURSE he had a girlfriend. it sucks but it always feels good to know that you put yourself out there. 

Now the next time you see a cute girl and SA starts to whisper in your ear, you can draw from this experience and remember that taking that chance wasn't so bad after all. Nobody died, the world didn't explode, and you didn't start the apocalypse.

*Funny I'm having keyboard issues as well. For no reason at all the (last letter of the alphabet), my arrow keys, and the 0 on the number pad have stopped working. Stupid technology!


----------



## MikeinNirvana (Dec 2, 2012)

Whywontyoutalktome said:


> Wow it took real guts to return to the mall to talk to her. I had a similar experience: worked up the nerve to go talk to this cute guy in the convenience store near my house and OF COURSE he had a girlfriend. it sucks but it always feels good to know that you put yourself out there.
> 
> Now the next time you see a cute girl and SA starts to whisper in your ear, you can draw from this experience and remember that taking that chance wasn't so bad after all. Nobody died, the world didn't explode, and you didn't start the apocalypse.
> 
> *Funny I'm having keyboard issues as well. For no reason at all the (last letter of the alphabet), my arrow keys, and the 0 on the number pad have stopped working. Stupid technology!


Hahaha totally!!
You are right!! I will have this experience in my bag for the next time, I have nothing to lose at thismoment. Yea i really think going back to the mall just to show her that I care for her, is a good feeling, I'm pretty sure, I made her day and she appreciate it.She was really surprise to see me somehow and when she said she had a boyfriend with a cute smile and those cute eyes awwww... Iknow the chances were very high since she was very sweet and down to earth just her personality was enough to attract me.
I know had to go cause otherwise I would have never know the outcome and that though would be in my mind for a while.
I can not hesitate anymore.

Yes I think It would take a girl more courage than a guy to go and ask him out, girls were raised not to do it. But hey there is no wrong or right in that, if you feel you found someone that is worth to ask him out DO IT PLEASE! most of the guys are shy and some try it to hide it and It's very flattering, I'm pretty sure you will make him happy, guys are not that different that girls when it comes down to this.
And that's what I think I did to her, I made her happy and yea I would do it again like the butterfly effect or Dejavoo plays onemoretime!


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

awww this is such a sweet story! Good for you! That took balls!


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Damn... props to you. You were with your folks and still went up to her? I'm not so sure I could even do that. Was you with your family or just friends? I know when I'm with my family you might as well forget about me going up and talking to girls... forget it.


----------



## MikeinNirvana (Dec 2, 2012)

jc90 said:


> Damn... props to you. You were with your folks and still went up to her? I'm not so sure I could even do that. Was you with your family or just friends? I know when I'm with my family you might as well forget about me going up and talking to girls... forget it.


Yes I was with my folks and yea I couldn't talk much first when I saw her cause my family was there, I do feel more confidence on my own somehow that's why I had to come the next day on my own plus I had so many questions in my mind hey it was a good day after all.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

You've got guts. I wish I had that.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

MikeinNirvana said:


> Hey how is it going?
> I'm doingok mykeyboardsucks hahaha
> Wanna hear something funny.
> 
> ...


At least you made a 2nd return to the mall and tried to ask and talk.
i went through that with Starbucks when i asked a Starbucks girl out a couple weeks ago but got told that it was against starbucks policy well I ahvent spoke to her since. i thought she was giving me prior signs that shes interested but perhaps not.


----------



## MikeinNirvana (Dec 2, 2012)

theCARS1979 said:


> At least you made a 2nd return to the mall and tried to ask and talk.
> i went through that with Starbucks when i asked a Starbucks girl out a couple weeks ago but got told that it was against starbucks policy well I ahvent spoke to her since. i thought she was giving me prior signs that shes interested but perhaps not.


Yea indeed most of the time we confused being nice by being interesting in you specially in this type of situations and It's perfectly fine. But It's always good to find out than just wondering.

We all have our turn for sure


----------



## kelleness (Aug 3, 2013)

theCARS1979 said:


> At least you made a 2nd return to the mall and tried to ask and talk.
> i went through that with Starbucks when i asked a Starbucks girl out a couple weeks ago but got told that it was against starbucks policy well I ahvent spoke to her since. i thought she was giving me prior signs that shes interested but perhaps not.


dang. I just had a conversatoin withi a barista that i posted about.


----------



## keyth (Aug 10, 2013)

brave of you to do that, nice


----------

